# Hmm...Nair for kids?



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2008)

The age target range is 10 to 15 years old. Whatever happened to being young, hairy and happy





Homepage -- NairÂ® Prettyâ„¢


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 29, 2008)

Wth? They need to quit marketing stuff like this for children of those ages. It's bad enough all the other pressures they have to live with


----------



## Saja (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats almost as bad as when I walked by Miss Tean the other day, and they had one of those bathing suits on display that have the sides cut out.....and low cut....damn skimpy. IF a teen needs nair, they can use the reg stuff. No need to market it to children so that they THINK they need it (but thats the whole point of the marketing isnt it, arg)


----------



## enyadoresme (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats almost as bad as when I walked by Miss Tean the other day, and they had one of those bathing suits on display that have the sides cut out.....and low cut....damn skimpy. IF a teen needs nair, they can use the reg stuff. *No need to market it to children so that they THINK they need it *(but thats the whole point of the marketing isnt it, arg) good point


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2008)

What's the difference between this and regular Nair? Maybe it's because I live in Florida, but by the time I was 12, everyone I knew was shaving their legs. I know girls now as young as 9 that do.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 29, 2008)

Good _gawd_ that's just ridiculous.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think I was 11 when I started shaving, but I don't agree with marketing this stuff to young girls. They've been giving out samples of Nair at cheerleading camps for years. I tried it in high school and it burned like crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 29, 2008)

I use this but I'm 16 and I started shaving and whatever when I was about 14. I don't think the problem is the products being marketed at 10 year olds I think it's all to do with 10 year old girls telling OTHER 10 year old girls they should be shaving. imo that's what starts most people shaving, when people tell them 'you're this old now you should be shaving' or 'well i'm shaving so why aren't you?'


----------



## KatJ (Mar 29, 2008)

It's bull that they're marketing this to kids. Guess if you're hairy you cant be pretty?


----------



## alexandriamarie (Mar 29, 2008)

my friend got chemical burns from nair, i'd be weary to let a child go near it. i think they'd be better off just sticking to a good old razor &amp; conditioner. :]


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice, so another thing to pressure kids [preteens] into buying stuff like that and to grow into 'adults' before time, no wonder the world is going crazy and we're seeing 13-16 year old girls getting pregnant, they think they can do stuff that adults do just because of stuff like this, pushed to grow up faster when there is no reason to. Marketing makes me sick.

I didnt start shaving until i was 13 - 14 years old, bah.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 29, 2008)

i dont know!

i started shaving my legs somewhere between 12 and 14 i dont even remember.

but after the first time i did it (i was at summer camp) i didnt touch my legs again untill i was a sophmore in highschool.


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's the difference between this and regular Nair? Maybe it's because I live in Florida, but by the time I was 12, everyone I knew was shaving their legs. I know girls now as young as 9 that do. maybe its not as strong as regular nair, i had a very bad reaction to nair when i was a teenager and im scared of that stuff,lolwhen i was preteen i knew girls that were my age shaveing too, i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think it's that bad to being marketed to young kids.

If it existed when I was younger, I would have thought I wasn't the only hairy one in the universe.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw this in CVS and it went right over my head. I don't know about this one. I can see quite a few young ladies ending up with skin irritations. Nair can be quite strong!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 30, 2008)

that's sad...


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 31, 2008)

I donno, I think maybe if this stuff was around when I was a kid my Mom might have thought it was ok for me to start shaving at that age. I wasnt even allowed to touch a razor untill i was atleast 13 or 14 and I was one HAIRY kid. I think it started getting bad around 4th grade...got made fun of alot and everything. And in 6th grade I went to privet school were we HAD to ware skirts, thank god for thick tights!!! They were a bit warm but it was better then having to deal with the awfule crap kids can say. Oh yeah and forget about me getting in a bathing suit then ither LOL!!!

Although maybe a product like this will only increse cases like mine since more girls will be hair free with the help of "Teen" Nair, wile the few who arnt alowed to have it (or shave) are left out thinking that thers somthing wrong with them...who knows...I don't think I support it though...


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 31, 2008)

I started when I was 11. There does seem to be something wrong with MARKETING it to that age, although kids were doing it that young when I was a kid so I can't really be all 'shocked' and 'retain childhood!' ish..

I don't know what it is that I don't like about the idea of marketing it. I think it's kind of like those very sugary mixed alcoholic drinks that taste like soft drink. They're clearly marketed for very YOUNG drinkers (as in 14-16) and I don't like the marketing, although I accept that kids that young ARE drinking

I'm weird about it. I accept reality but I hate the idea that it's being pushed by businesses. That's just wrong


----------



## Leony (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it, I started shaving in 4th grade (10-11). I don't think it will make young girls think they are ugly with hairy legs- they already think that, I know my friends and I did. This just gives them an alternative to shaving. *shrugs*


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 1, 2008)

i was like 9 when i started shaving my legs because kids were tourmenting me about the hair on my legs (im of middle eastern descent so im really hairy and because its all dark hair it really shows up).


----------

